# How do i fix my shadowplay stuttering videos?



## purplekaycee (Mar 8, 2018)

Most of my recorded video game play end up stuttering ang lagging. What do I do to fix it?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 8, 2018)

my first guess is your dual core cpu....is the cause of the issue. Being too slow.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 8, 2018)

1. Get  better encoding hardware (CPU if using H.264/GPU if using NVENC)
2. Lower your video quality (1080@60p to 1080@30p, or even 720@60/30p)
3. Don't record to the same hard drive the game is installed on


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2018)

The dual core and depends on the game, because that 780 won't be enough in a lot of cases.

Source: I have a G3258/GTX780 machine, literally was setting up WCG on it two minutes ago.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2018)

Get a GCN card and ReLive.  Uses <1% CPU and <3% GPU (because VCE).










Recommend Polaris or newer for HEVC support.


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2018)

RCoon said:


> 1. Get  better encoding hardware (CPU if using H.264/GPU if using NVENC)
> 2. Lower your video quality (1080@60p to 1080@30p, or even 720@60/30p)
> 3. Don't record to the same hard drive the game is installed on


I'd add that the GTX 780 is probably a bit underpowered too, since ShadowPlay uses the GPU. Maxwell or better is recommended.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 8, 2018)

@purplekaycee , this may be the biggest error people make with Shadowplay:



RCoon said:


> 3. Don't record to the same hard drive the game is installed on



Is that what is happening?


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 8, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> @purplekaycee , this may be the biggest error people make with Shadowplay:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what is happening?


Yes


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2018)

purplekaycee said:


> Yes



Rule number one when recording with anything ,always write to a hard drive that you're not playing off of ,and if possible , one the OS is not running off of either.

I remember DXtory had a little benchmarking utility for your hard drive ,and it would give you an idea of whether or not you could write and play off the same hard drive or solid-state drive. Anything less than roughly 170 MB per second is a no no


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 8, 2018)

purplekaycee said:


> Most of my recorded video game play end up stuttering ang lagging. What do I do to fix it?


Did this problem just start or has it always been this way? 

If just started, did you may any recent changes to your system, or how your record?


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 9, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Did this problem just start or has it always been this way?
> 
> If just started, did you may any recent changes to your system, or how your record?


Only thing u did was to increase the clock speed on my card using MSI afterburner


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Get a GCN card and ReLive.  Uses <1% CPU and <3% GPU (because VCE).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shadowplay does GPU encoding as well. I see no extra CPU usage when recording.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 9, 2018)

purplekaycee said:


> Only thing u did was to increase the clock speed on my card using MSI afterburner


And did you reset it back to the defaults to see if the problem went away?


----------



## SupremeMaster (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry for reviving. But i saw something on the nvidia forum while searching this issue for myself. A guy says that if you put recording file directory to your HDD and temp file directory is on your SSD, you need to change your temp file location to your hdd as well to get less stuttering on the record.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 18, 2018)

That really makes no sense. For one, many users don't even use hard drives anymore. I don't. And for another, why would a slow hard drive yield better performance than a fast SSD? Even the slowest SSD can run circles around the fastest hard drives. 

If that "guy" is saying the file directly and temp file directory need to be on the same drive (regardless drive type), that really makes no sense, in terms of performance, either. The OS cannot  access two files at once on the same drive (regardless of drive type). But if two files are located on two different drives, the OS can resulting in faster performance. This is exactly why many users and experts recommend locating temp file locations on  a different drive.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> That really makes no sense. For one, many users don't even use hard drives anymore. I don't. And for another, why would a slow hard drive yield better performance than a fast SSD? Even the slowest SSD can run circles around the fastest hard drives.
> 
> If that "guy" is saying the file directly and temp file directory need to be on the same drive (regardless drive type), that really makes no sense, in terms of performance, either. The OS cannot  access two files at once on the same drive (regardless of drive type). But if two files are located on two different drives, the OS can resulting in faster performance. This is exactly why many users and experts recommend locating temp file locations on  a different drive.



Because HDD price per gig can be better, plus they can handle more write operations.

I keep my SSD for OS only and games on HDD.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 18, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Because HDD price per gig can be better


Totally irrelevant. Price per gig has nothing to do with stuttering!  





eidairaman1 said:


> plus they can handle more write operations.


Also irrelevant because again, that has nothing to do with stuttering. 

And it is irrelevant anyway since current generation SSDs have a write limit that is so high (10s gigabytes per day, every day, for up to 10 years!!!!) only busy data centers need to worry about writes. And even if that limit is reached, the data can still be read. Not so with a HD. 

I keep everything on SSDs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Totally irrelevant. Price per gig has nothing to do with stuttering!  Also irrelevant because again, that has nothing to do with stuttering.
> 
> And it is irrelevant anyway since current generation SSDs have a write limit that is so high (10s gigabytes per day, every day, for up to 10 years!!!!) only busy data centers need to worry about writes. And even if that limit is reached, the data can still be read. Not so with a HD.
> 
> I keep everything on SSDs.



Never had a problem with the raptor, in fact i got the raptor after the momentus XT was not able to be firmware tweaked as Seagate had no software to turn off the power saving function.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 18, 2018)

I'd say OP's hdd is the cause of stuttering


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 18, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I'd say OP's hdd is the cause of stuttering


Probably right but note that was 9 months ago the OP last replied.  So I think we should just let this thread die out again.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 18, 2018)

SupremeMaster said:


> Sorry for reviving. But i saw something on the nvidia forum while searching this issue for myself. A guy says that if you put recording file directory to your HDD and temp file directory is on your SSD, you need to change your temp file location to your hdd as well to get less stuttering on the record.



might help to move the swap file to other drive, temp no. Or even better, if you have at least 16GB of RAM, turn the swap file off. Setting a custom fixed size like 32000 both min and max might also reduce swap file usage.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 18, 2018)

Cleaning up topic. Feel free to keep it up and earn points. Or ya'all can act like adults, follow our guidelines, be constructive and respectful to each other. Your choice. Feel free to test my patience.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 18, 2018)

There is rarely ever any good reason to disable the PF - regardless how much system RAM you have. Forcing Windows to jam everything into system RAM is not good memory management and definitely does not improve performance. But that is for a totally different discussion. So again, this thread needs to die out - and I will leave now in the hopes that will happen.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 18, 2018)

Might just be a bug in ShadowPlay that was ironed out with updated drivers.


----------



## purplekaycee (Dec 19, 2018)

Am 


Bill_Bright said:


> Probably right but note that was 9 months ago the OP last replied.  So I think we should just let this thread die out again.


Building a new system anyway, thanks.


----------

